# What do you do for a Living?



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2004)

*What do you do for a living?*

I see some of yall with multiple $100 lights and it got me to wondering, "Are these guys retired millionaires or do they take out a second mortgage to pay for these lights?" Anyway, just wodndering what yall do to pay for the toys.

I am a "draftsman" so to speak. I do computer drafting with AutoCAD. Urban Planning for The Woodlands just north of Houston, Texas. It's a master planned community of @ 29,000 acres started by oil tycoon George Mitchell.


----------



## jtice (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I also do CAD /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
My job title is computer/network admin.
I work for an industrial engineering company, we design and build mines basically.

When I am not doing computer work, I get to do a good bit of CAD. 

No, I dont get payed ,,,, enough lol.
I am broke,,, I buy too many damn lights!


----------



## Patrick Hayes (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Logistic Specialist for a International Freight Forwarder by day, Technical Theater (ie designer/stagehand ) by night .


----------



## Ross (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Police officer by day & night!


----------



## Mrd 74 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm a manufacturer of tacky souvenirs,don't laugh tacky sells.If you want to see my stuff it's at www.moonravendesigns.com


----------



## wasabe64 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

By day, I'm a network/system engineer for a local broadcast tower/tourist attraction. By night, I'm a rogue Surefire dealer. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Eugene (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I get laid off by IT companies who merged or were bought out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Hey MRD, I could use some of the bone and antler slabs. Do I have to buy $75 worth? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mrd 74 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Wildcat
No you only have to buy as much as you want.


----------



## BLU3_SHOCK (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

um i am a high school student no job yet guess that explains why i do not have any real lights yet notice that i said yet. that and most of my money goes to the bank and my car. yeah i got a lot of money in my car but it is my first car and my pride and joy. plus it is a real good project.


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

sleeper by day, superhero by night.

doesn't pay worth banannas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## BLU3_SHOCK (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

hey Roth this is a question i have been meaning to ask you do you get good bisniues latheing. because i have been thinking about starting it for a few bucks on the side and 2 be able too make custom stuff.


----------



## bgenlvtex (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I sell truck,industrial and off road tires.


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

if you're just doing it for the money, it probably wouldn't be worth it...

you can probably get to the point where you're on it 6 hours a day, and selling things right and left, but for the amount of work you put into it, you never get enough money out of it.

i primarily do it because i can. cpf is full of wonderful people with wonderful ideas, if i can help some of those ideas become a reality than i'll do my best.
right now it *is* my only source of income, and it's enough to pay $100 insurance a month, and the occasional frozen pizza, but certainly not enough to live on.

the best thing about a lathe is certainly being able to make your own things. normally i'd rather not make things for others, because it takes time away from what i can design for myself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

you can make a few $$ on the side, but i wouldn't really say it's worth it for the amount of work involved... 


somebody find me a real job! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## Sigman (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

You may find some answers/stories/fiction on this subject in a previous thread here.


----------



## kakster (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Just a cook, who's now heavily in debt :/


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm paid to NOT go to work! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


That is to say...I'm retired. I was a Radiation Protection Specialist at the Comanche Peak Nuclear Power Plant.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I am a professional freshman high school student. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Now doesn't that sounds like lots of fun? I get to work... but no pay! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I don't have to much time for working either, but I'm hoping to get a job this summer. That reminds me.........


----------



## ledlurker (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I am a ex rocket scientist. Used to work for for NASA from the early 90's to May of 2002. Now my wife is a practicing doctor (OBY/GYN) and I am the Mr. Mom. Let me tell you this working in a high pressure job is about the same as taking care of a kid. But, taking care of the Kid is more rewarding.

This place is my hobby/fun time. Making mods is fun


----------



## Greta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

For a living? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Hmmmm... Kmart doesn't pay enough to live on... so I guess working as a cashier part time there is just a hobby... and a fun one at that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... but for a living? I guess I take care of the house and kids and my husband so that he can make a living as a CSI and not be bothered by the small stuff. Or maybe I'm just an oxygen thief? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## NeonLights (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I work part-time for UPS. Great benefits, ok pay, and the satisfaction of working for one of the most hated shipping companies in the US /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif . What has brown done for (to) you?

The part-time work allows me to take care of my one year old son most of the day (our second child will be here in a month), while my wife is a computer programmer/analyst for Nationwide insurance. My wages mostly go towards my "toys" and hobbies, and my wife's wages take care of the bills.

-Keith


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

i do a little of every thing sometimes ill build a pc for some one. in summer i mow grass. i alos do simple auto repair . and some plubling etc etc. i guess im kinda a handy man.stinks i dont make much money. last person didnt even pay me lol.im nott good at asking for payments


----------



## tsg68 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm an architectural wood and metal worker. I also don't get paid much and NY is mega-expensive so, basically, I just hemmorage money at a pretty constant rate, but I'm used to it. Ahhhh, Better to be a pauper who lives like a prince, eh? Since I divest myself of motor vehicles about 15 years ago (I prefer HPV's and public transport/rentals)I don't have those costs and I can afford a good light here and there.

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

its very cheap to live here tsg but it stinks liveing here lol. i hate it i miss fla. i also miss cleavelnd oh dont ask why i aint sure my self lol.


----------



## RadarGreg (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I work for the Department of the Army as an electronics specialist. Primarily, I support systems in use by the field artillery. Counterbattery radars (so we can shoot back at the bad guys), meteorological equipment (so we can shoot our artillery more accurately), and communications equipment (so we can pass data and voice). I also get to play with cool stuff like lasers, night vision devices, GPS, and other goodies.

The downside is I go where the soldiers go; Iraq, Afghanistan, Kosovo, etc. I love my job but don't care for all the getting shot at part. I'll start my second rotation to Iraq this May. Working with the troops is wonderful and I've corrupted more than a couple into the flashlight hobby. Of course, I'll be taking my flashlights with me for...field testing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Kristofg (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm a writer (mostly technical documents) for a big electronics company. You know the kind of manuals you get with a VCR? That's my line of work. (and believe me you'd be surprised at how those things are written.)


----------



## DrJ (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

.


----------



## Al_Havemann (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Systems Administrator for a division of the US COURTS, Southern and Eastern Districts of New York, 2nd circuit. Also 2nd circuit Appellate Division.

Do the usual SysAdmin networking and support stuff plus I get to do a lot of fun things like Computer Forensics, investigations and Litigation Support. 

I occasionally work with the various law enforcement arms where such assistance would not conflict with our primary mission (defense).

Al


----------



## whiskypapa3 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Retired (16 yrs) ElInt/Satcomm/Computer Engineer. Now Pro Bono consultant, "Buy me lunch and I'll fix yor %&$#@#$ computer again"


----------



## DBrier (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I am a Stream and Trails Specialist with the Indiana Department of Natural Resources.
The title is more glamorous than the job, I work in a cube downtown. I do get out sometimes, I plan to go snowmobiling next week for a few days - paid working time.
I have been paid to hike, canoe, ride ATVs and snowmobiles, etc. Not a bad life.


----------



## symes (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Retired from the IT consulting business and a good run with an East coast based ".com"...Wife still hard at work!!

Re-tooled to the public safety/Paramedic world which is about the opposite end of the extreme for $$$ but you feel like you're doing something that benefits people!! Also planning on integrating some medical mission work into that and I'm off to Haiti at the end of Feb...

Also, part time recreational sailor...


----------



## charliek (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Computer Technician/Network admin. 
Previously, I was an Electronic Technician (Component level PCboard repairs) for 14 years.

Stayed with the same company for both positions- 21years total.


----------



## MeridianTactical (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Since I saw CAD I thought I'd chime in... 

In addition to being a pusher, err... Tactical Supplies Dealer, I do Mechanical Design/3D CAD (SolidWorks).

Chris


----------



## scuba (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Symphony musician


----------



## Bravo25 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

For an income (which aint much of a living) I work in the security field. I work with the county, and I am currently starting a security consulting business.


----------



## Eric_M (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Electrical sales / Tech Support for www.boltswitch.com

Part time knife maker www.maierblades.com


----------



## lvRN (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I a registered nurse in an ICU.


----------



## evan9162 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Firmware development engineer.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I am a Marketing Manager for a Fortune 500 company, specializing in customer loyalty and retention.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

"houseman" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif with a partial military disability income. 

btw, only one $100.- + light... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Me? I am on Social Security Disability and Supplemental Security Income (SSI - if you can avoid getting on SSI, do so! It is a trap.) Been on these since mid 1979.

Right now, the only thing I get as a result of SSI, is Medicaid, which is a Medicare supplement and prescription coverage for me. No cash. Otherwise my cash income is from the other at less than $400 per month.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Electronics Engineer. Currently developing 'tronics for big yellow earthmoving equipment. Previously, I worked in the world of aerospace, designing stuff for aircraft and satellites.
Prior to college, I spent 4 years in the Marines, fixing electronics on jets (A-4 Skyhawks).

Haven't bought any fancy flashlights, but I do enjoy kludging my own! Especially the bike headlights!

Steve K.


----------



## flownosaj (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'd be lying if I said I was paid to peruse CPF--but it sure would be nice.

Finishing up my last semester for my BSN. Currently work part-time in the Surgical ICU. Wife pay covers the bills, I buy the fun stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif

-Jason


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Al_Havemann said:*
Systems Administrator for a division of the US COURTS, Southern and Eastern Districts of New York, 2nd circuit. Also 2nd circuit Appellate Division.

Do the usual SysAdmin networking and support stuff plus I get to do a lot of fun things like Computer Forensics, investigations and Litigation Support. 
Al 

[/ QUOTE ]
Do you provide support for the new electronic case filing system in the SDNY? That must have been a major undertaking.


----------



## Baadbeams (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Living? I don`t think so. SSDisability...I rent a home out...I have a small candy route...a working wife (might be a negative...she loves to dine out)...thats all...no Surefires or Arc LS`s here...maybe someday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Ken


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I do HVAC/R service work for AC&R specialists here in sioux city IA. But I travel out of town a lot on day trips to work
on equipment. My wife for the most part stays home and raises our son. I'm blessed with her psst don't tell her I said that. She really doen't care how many toy's oops I mean tools that I have so long as the bills are paid and I keep things running. I also do a little side work for people
and that is what I use for my lights so it takes a while to
get the money togeather to buy them.


----------



## Luff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Partner in B2B consulting firm. My specialties are computer-aided fraud detection & prevention; network security evaluation (benign penetration & prevention); software auditing; and marketing strategy & tactics.


----------



## Tree (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm a freelance Audio Engineer (very recently used to be audio production and operations manager for a sound company) who is currently going back to college to get a film degree.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Disabled; collect SSA and SSI for a total of around $450 a month. I live in a low income apartment in downtown Seattle. And I get Medicaid and Medicare, which covers my prescription drugs and hospitalisation but not my wheelchair - that comes out of my own pocket. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Now you know why I get to spend so much time here at CPF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

I get a lot of flashlights for my review website at no charge, but I buy them on occasion when the opportunity presents itself to me or if somebody asks me to evaluate a specific flashlight and I have enough money.


----------



## kitelights (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Self-employed (every customer is my boss), windshield repair business for 14 years. Charter member of the National Windshield Repair Association.

Full time Grandpa to a future female flashaholic (two years old).


----------



## Wylie (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm a legend in my own mind /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif but it don't pay the bills.
13 years electrical and three years of scholling shot out the window by a bad back.
Now I am a glorified fishing rod builder/tinkerer with an award winning patent and a bunch of manufacturers that think I am an idiot. I'll never claim to be the sharpest marble in the bag but I'll be here to see the tail of the tape when the fat ladies out of breath.


----------



## ESD (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Currently unemployed, but have been a software engineer. Mostly embedded realtime firmware for microcontrollers and DSPs. I am looking for consulting or contract work.

It's kinda nice actually, sorta like early retirement. ;-)

I don't have much in the way of bills since wifey officially (and really) owns the house. I guess I'm a stay at home dad. Only one kid still lives here, but I've got to care for three fine dogs.


----------



## Pellidon (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Electrical Engineer for a small company that makes everything from pharmaceutical packaging equipment to machines to weave those diamond web fence panels that wharehouses use for dividers to stainless steel linings for catering trucks. "Anything for a buck, Inc." Beauty is I have a full machine shop and sheet metal fab shop to tinker with. The perk is a 1939 Monarch lathe that is almost as tight as it was new. That little guy is a tank and no, it is not for sale!!!! Drool on guys.


----------



## Harrkev (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I have a Master's degree in electrical engineering. I design digital electronics for a living (FPGAs, CPLDs, schematics, VHDL, etc.) I have previously worked on test equipment for military aircraft, and military ground communications equipment.

By night I am a professional diaper changer and garbage-taker-outer...


----------



## Saaby (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm a Full time student and now nearly full time MSN Tech Support Agent. It's a bit ironic that I'm working for Microsoft when my platform of choice is Mac, but they have a Mac team and I hope to transfer to it soon.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Fiber optics, telecom/datacom networks, video production/distribution/display systems including digital signage & large outdoor LED screens, Wi-Fi public hotspots, general broadband stuff, computers, public speaking on technology, consulting on all of the above... and oh yeah, flashlights! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DanM (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I work as a retail manager in a Big Box store. Since I spend all day selling, I spend my nights buying toys I mean tools I need. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## Darell (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
btw, only one $100.- + light... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
And I'll bet I can figure out WHICH one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## richpalm (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Drug & alcohol counselor at local hospital. Low end of the food chain-burger flipping money-but it's 4 mi. from the house, (hate to drive) hours I want, (midnites) I get to play CPF and laptop when work is done, and get to leave just when the fit is hitting the shan in the A.M. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Women make all the money these days-wife makes all the money here also.

Rich


----------



## flownosaj (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

[ QUOTE ]
*richpalm said:*
Women make all the money these days-wife makes all the money here also. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've noticed that a lot in this thread... kinda reminds me of that commercial a few years ago where the husband and wife are trying to figure out who gets to stay home with the kids...

-Jason


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

[ QUOTE ]
*richpalm said:*
Drug & alcohol counselor at local hospital.

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Deleted


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Sell Liftmaster Garage door accessories, and freelance photography. Would like to get more into some big budget big name photoshoots as an assistant, seems like lately I've been working for ''tasteful'' adult websites and online clothing retailers. The perfect job would be assisting in a Ichiro Nagata Surefire photo session! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
And I'll bet I can figure out WHICH one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


[/ QUOTE ]







Amazing! How *do* you do it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## haley1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Security Specialist for USAF Nuclear Weapons (security guard) by day or night depending on shift. Otherwise beer swilling redneck thats always broke thanks to you people. Is that a sign of flashaholism, blaming others for your weaknesses? Na.


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

nevermind /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif I bettzz go tozzz.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Automotive technician/high performance parts installer


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I've been a mover for almost 11 years now. Sometimes it seems like about 10 years too long!


----------



## Moat (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I used to be an aircraft mechanic, but became ill 'bout 12 yrs. ago (chronic sarcoidosis), and now make a minimal/almost adequate living as a performing musician (guitar).

I find my flashlights indispensable for wandering around the homestead at night (gigging musician's hours and all), keeping track of all the stuff I can't afford to repair!

Bob


----------



## d'mo (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Service engineer for a motion control company. Basically, I either take telephone calls from people who yell as me or to to their facilities to be yelled at in person.


----------



## UK Owl (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Since leaving School spent 16 years as an Electrical Engineer in a Heavy Industry manufacturing environment.

Currntly employed as an electrician.

Had enough of shiftwork, so I took a nice day job whilst I finish off my Masters Degree.


----------



## HunterSon (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Multidisciplinary Hydrographer. I'll let you think about it for a while.


----------



## LEDependent (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I give tours at the Rochester Institute of Technology, where I am studying Computer Engineering. I also work at a water utility in downtown Pittsburgh over the summer.


----------



## Ted T (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Automotive technician for about 28yrs.


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Medical student. Web designer for Tactical Warehouse (but on extended leave because of the first occupation). My only source of income...school loans. Can you believe that I'm already $80k in the hole? Eek!


----------



## turbodog (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Funny stuff.

Through v8 said part time pornographer, then I read the rest of his post. Even funnier now.

Myself? President/CEO of a computer consulting firm with a whopping total of 1 employee. Yes, self-employment means that every customer is your boss.


----------



## ferreter (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Department Manager for Tool Department (where else?) in a retail hardware warehouse store.


Ferreter


----------



## Robocop (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

In case the nickname did not already let you know I am a police officer going on 7 years now.
35 years old with only 2 jobs since graduation from high school in 1987.First was with a large tire company doing mostly warehouse work them promoted to driver.Stayed there 10 years until I did a ride along one night and was hooked on the adrenaline of police work.....Man if I only knew then what I know now about the good and bad of police work I may have changed my mind..hehe


----------



## tadbik (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Day - Graphic Designer

Night - LEO (Border Police)

in between - Sleep! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## fuelblender (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm a Senior Fuel Technician for Ethyl Petroleum Additives Company in Richmond, Virginia. I order fuel and perform all fuel blending which supports large scale fuel/lube oil additive testing for the automotive laboratory located here. I've been doing this for 25 years and I'll probably work until I die...


----------



## binky (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Used to be an eCommerce software developer (back-end; I have no artistic eye so I stayed close to the tools & database).
Then I got laid off just like nearly everyone in that business.
Then I went back to school to learn the CS I was supposed know in the first place.

Then I tried to find a job but the market stinks right now.

If you can't beat 'em then at least try to blend in!
So I'm currently trying to start my own company with some other folks providing outsourced software development svcs for medium to large enterprise projects. So I haven't had time to hang around cpf as much as I'd like.


----------



## Brock (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Technical Director for a 2000 seat road house with 2 other venues under our manangement. We did about 380 events last year. Everything from Bill Cosby, to Phantom to Penn & Teller (my favorite). You name it we have probably done it.

http://www.weidnercenter.com

Hey fuelblender what the best additive, in your opinion, for diesel fuel, primrose, powerservice, stanadyne or ?


----------



## fuelblender (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Brock said:*
Hey fuelblender what the best additive, in your opinion, for diesel fuel, primrose, powerservice, stanadyne or ? 

[/ QUOTE ] Hey Brock, I'll bet you are refering to aftermarket performance additives - those commonly found at truckstops, service stations, K-Mart, etc... To be honest with you, as far as I've seen so far, our company doesn't test or compare performance additives. We sell our own additive packages directly to major oil companies. 

Just so you know, as far as fuel additives are concerned whether it be gasoline or diesel fuel, the percentage of any given additive in fuel is very small. In a typical 500 gallon blend, the total treat rate of total additives could be as small as 4 ounces! When you purchase a bottle of fuel additive from the store, most of what you are buying is a carrier agent(solvent). The markup on these additives purchased over the counter is astronomical and in my humble opinion, if they amounted to much, the OEM's would recommend their use. Buy a major brand of fuel, keep the engine in good shape and you shouldn't have any problems. Same goes for over the counter oil additives, but that's another story. Oh, and as far as oil additives are concerned, they constitute about 20 to 25% of the volume of today's modern motor oil. Take it from me, I used to be an oil blender.


----------



## Starshiptrupr (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Grade IV water operator


----------



## Brock (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Sorry for getting off topic guys...

Yup, I know power service is something on the order of 94% diesel and 6% additive. I know primrose injector lubricant is about 75% straight, so you add about 1/2 oz per 10 gallons. I often wonder how necessary the additives really are, I only use anti ice in the gassers, but my new diesel I am a bit pickier about keeping the injectors lubricated as well as not gelling the diesel.


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Isn't the diesel sold changed during the season anyway, to prevent gelling? I guess if the truck was stored it would be a problem. Anyway, my point being, is that all the oil company engineers designing fuel and oil are a lot smarter than all the scammers selling additives. I lost my faith here a long time ago.


----------



## fuelblender (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Guys, I'm not sure about the anti-gelling additive. I'll ask one of the formulators at the laboratory. As far as an additive to lubricate the injectors, I have always assumed that diesel fuel is sort of a lubricity agent in itself. Certainly you guys brought up some interesting points. The majority of our additive testing concerns engine wear, intake system deposits, and quality and amount of emissions. One of our current concerns is the reduction of particulates in diesel exhaust.

My apologies also are extended for getting off the main subject of this string.


----------



## TheLightAtTheEnd (Jan 29, 2014)

Thought this would be an interesting thread to see what everyone does for a source of income. 

I am strong in Autobody, But also Dabble in mechanical work. 

Here is a current vehicle I am working on. Newer 2012 Ford fusion. Killed in the back hard. Just above frame rails/re-bar, Peeled the wheelhouse clean off the spot-welds and warped the cargo tray all to hell. Could not dissect and replace panels cost-efficiently. Only option left is to clip. 





















More pics to come as progress is made.


----------



## TheLightAtTheEnd (Jan 29, 2014)

Heres a previous one that was one step from being a clipper, Instead the full package tray and wheelhouse was set on the frame rails. Dont have any pictures of the damage. But imagine going 60 MPH backwards into a V. The car was 3 foot narrower in the back. 




















Thanks to whomever merged my topic. I failed at the Search for a thread relating.


----------



## caddylover (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I work for the Los Angeles Department of Water and Power. I play with BIG lights and BIG voltages


----------



## Unicorn (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I just got back into private security as it was first place that was hiring after I left my job in retail. I needed something that hopefully will only be temporary until I see if something I'm working on comes to fruition. 

I'm also medically retired from the Army (who considers me 100% disabled). If I were without guilt, shame, or responsibility, I could easily get SSDI with just a note from a doctor because the cancer I had/have is on their list of nearly automatic approvals.


----------



## Akwild (Feb 4, 2014)

Selling cabins in the Great State of Alaska. See me on the discovery channel on "Buying Alaska" Quake


----------



## luisibarra (Feb 6, 2014)

I've work as an assistant of an assistant before but now I am studying again.

pokies online


----------



## chanjyj (Feb 7, 2014)

Photographer


----------



## sal415 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*





I work on a drilling rig in prudhoe bay alaska


----------



## ghuns (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Journeyman toolmaker by trade. Built large injection molds for years till the designers got sick of me complaining about their designs and said if you can do it better go ahead... So I did. Now I am a mouse jockey designing molds and programming NC machines to cut them.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

International Man of Mystery. 

~ Gardiner. Chauncey Gardiner


----------



## JBE (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Remote Paramedic and HSE Tech on a deep water oil & gas production platform in the GOM (Gulf of Mexico)


----------



## alex063rus (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Что вы делаете для Жизни?*

we make beautiful stretch ceilings


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Marketing Director for a $1B company.


----------



## flyingtoaster (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Chemist

-Ryan


----------



## Cataract (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Studied in electronics and change jobs on average every 5 years as I get bored and need a new challenge. I almost always did repair/maintenance on very interesting stuff most people never imagined existed. Currently doing repair/calibration/maintenance on inspection equipment for industrial applications (X-Ray. ultrasonic and things even I didn't know were in use), mostly for aerospace casting houses. The next challenge will need to be as interesting of allow me to receive commissions for selling maintenance contracts (completely sick and tired of others making money for MY good work... sorry for the rant)


----------



## dc38 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I do humble work on lighting fixtures...


----------



## road__rider (Feb 8, 2014)

Operations Shift Supervisor at a coal fired electric power generating station.


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I do back-office work in telecommunications on order-entry/qualification and service-provisioning systems. Due to the Rube Goldberg-like arrangement of systems (some quite aged), they don't always play nice with one another. My job is to make sure that service gets turned up on time anyway. I also do lightweight systems administration, technical writing, and often work on projects to find ways to make the systems play nicer.

I enjoyed my previous job more - mechanical component/system design, design-for-manufacture, tech writing, process documentation, and systems administration ... but that was a time and place that's not likely to be repeated.

I'm presently working on my master's degree and hope to be looking for more interesting work later in the year.


----------



## WyomingWyld (Feb 21, 2014)

Currently in college but planning to graduate (HOPEFULLY) in May. The goal is to ranch when I'm done.


----------



## opbigdave (Feb 22, 2014)

Retired after 45 years in the automotive industry (and loving it).


----------



## ven (Feb 22, 2014)

Well I am a qualified HGV tec,served my apprenticeship from 16 for my city&guilds level3,then now work for a large company of which i work on the engineering side,projects from customer complaint reductions(innovation/improvements etc)very successful too,also maintenance on high speed machinery in the food industry.This is a little part of the reason why my flashlight obsession is..................well an obsession :laughing: as i use them daily to aid me under heavy machinery,in short i could not see what i am doing without them

I may also have been in a film or 2 but thats for another site :laughing:


----------



## ven (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Что вы делаете для Жизни?*



alex063rus said:


> we make beautiful stretch ceilings




WOW a work of art,fantastic:twothumbs


----------



## callmaster (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Что вы делаете для Жизни?*

I am now an organic produce Farmer.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Что вы делаете для Жизни?*

I'm 39 yrs old and own a trucking company that I've been growing since I was 18. The hardest part is finding good drivers.


----------



## Ted Roadstar (Mar 31, 2014)

Chief cook and bottle washer at a string of drive through Bikini Wax Parlors and Scotch Bars and no I'm not hiring


----------



## sabasarge (Apr 5, 2014)

Raised horses and cattle for almost 10 years on the Golan Heights, then 20+ years in wildlife conservation, mostly with big cats, and elephants, including years in Southern Africa, India, Israel and the States.
_Then_, worked with one of my sons for about 8 years as custom carpenters in our own business, and now.........RETIRED! :twothumbs

Here's a fence and pergola we built. 
Look ma, no nails! (mortise and tenon)


----------



## sabasarge (Apr 5, 2014)

......and some of the critters I used to hang around with...


----------



## ven (Apr 5, 2014)

Loving the work,that really is a work of art..............not sure on working with your critters though,might bite your head off :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 5, 2014)

Love the fence & pergola, sabasarge. Beautiful work! :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## Fat Boy (Apr 5, 2014)

Been a small business owner for the last 11 years. We provide AEDs (Automated External Defibrillators), health and safety training, and medical oversight for companies deploying AED programs in the US. www.lifelinei.com


----------



## 880arm (Apr 5, 2014)

By day I'm a "Safety Guy" at an aluminum rolling mill.


----------



## Launch Mini (Apr 5, 2014)

For the last 30 years, it has been Tax Accounting.
However, me & some friends started a new business last May 9th. Coming up to our first anniversary.
In those 11 months, we've expanded our first location from 5 to 9 tanks, will have a second location open by months end, and a Franchise will be opening in Victoria in about a week..
Check us out..

www.floathouse.ca

The exact opposite of Flashlights. We provide total darkness & sensory deprivation.


----------



## sabasarge (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words fellas


----------



## langham (Apr 7, 2014)

I was a Nuclear Mechanic on a submarine for 6 years, and now I am an Electronic Technician at a steel mill.


----------



## magellan (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Now retired, originally a biophysicist, left academia to work in Silicon Valley for 20 years because the money was better.


----------



## fire-stick (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Substitute teacher and college student.. (Just got my associates YAY), I got a $100 light once, I saved up change lol..


----------



## troutbum1971 (Jun 7, 2014)

I am a heavy equipment operator, welder and vol. firefighter. The other hours left over during the week I am a professional photographer. Have to have two jobs to purchase things like flashlights, benchmade knives and oh yeh, feed the wife and kids. I may need a third job to purchase the new Peak Eiger I want.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 7, 2014)

Almost all that stuff you see on Amazon.com is in one place; that's where I walk around all day gathering items for orders. The warehouse is the size of 12 Home Depots joined together (1.2 million square feet), with three floors. I walk several miles in my ten-hour shift, and have to take "walk time" into consideration when going from one remote location to another. I handle roughly a thousand items on a given day, and since it's only stuff that's being ordered, that means I get to inspect all the latest and greatest flashlights and gear. 

One of many sections of my workspace:


----------



## timbo114 (Jun 7, 2014)

I do THIS.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 7, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> Almost all that stuff you see on Amazon.com is in one place; that's where I walk around all day gathering items for orders. The warehouse is the size of 12 Home Depots joined together (1.2 million square feet), with three floors. I walk several miles in my ten-hour shift, and have to take "walk time" into consideration when going from one remote location to another. I handle roughly a thousand items on a given day, and since it's only stuff that's being ordered, that means I get to inspect all the latest and greatest flashlights and gear.


Amazon has opened up just such a center less than 10 miles from my house. It's one of the larger distribution centers in the region and arguably _the_ reason I'm now paying sales tax on orders from the 'zon. Just wish they had a will call desk since it's kind of on the way home from work.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 8, 2014)

idleprocess said:


> Just wish they had a will call desk since it's kind of on the way home from work.



I know the feeling, imagine looking at a warehouse full of toys all day and then only being able to play with them by going through the mail, it makes watching the mailbox that much more painful. Once you get a distribution center in your area though, that means your ship times will drop to the bare minimums, some of your orders will arrive next-day now. We also have Sunday Amazon delivery here, and it would appear they do holidays too; my Fire TV was delivered on Memorial Day..


----------



## LGT (Jun 9, 2014)

I've worked for an electric company for thirty years, twenty eight of them in overhead lines. Love my job, especially when restoring power to those without for days on end after a storm. BTW, this is a great thread, let's you know what's behind many of those that post here.:thumbsup:


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 9, 2014)

idleprocess said:


> Amazon has opened up just such a center less than 10 miles from my house. It's one of the larger distribution centers in the region and arguably _the_ reason I'm now paying sales tax on orders from the 'zon. Just wish they had a will call desk since it's kind of on the way home from work.



Same here....they're opening a giant one in NJ too, it'll be operational soon, they're hiring people for it while its under construction, etc.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 9, 2014)

Timbo- That's fantastic...


----------



## langham (Jun 20, 2014)

I had an interview at an Amazon once and I am pretty sure you can't take pictures inside of it.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 20, 2014)

langham said:


> I had an interview at an Amazon once and I am pretty sure you can't take pictures inside of it.



Can't even bring your cellphone, indeed; the pic is from a news article. If I could take pics there, I'd be showing you pictures of piles of Surefires..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 20, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> .......Once you get a distribution center in your area though, that means your ship times will drop to the bare minimums, some of your orders will arrive next-day now.



I ordered a Cannon wireless printer on Tuesday,, it arrived Wednesday morning. The internet/Amazon is awesome.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 25, 2014)

I had to send the printer back. UPS driver picked it up around 2:30pm. 5:50pm, same day, I receive an e mail from Amazon notifying me my credit card has been credited for the return. 

That's some excellent customer service! :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## langham (Jun 28, 2014)

I did look around untill I found a pile of flashlights, but they were mainly just distributed evenly.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 29, 2014)

langham said:


> I did look around untill I found a pile of flashlights, but they were mainly just distributed evenly.



That's fun of it, everything is distributed, you'll never know what you'll see. I ran across a pile of Olight S10-L2s today, they're smaller in person than in the pictures. And the Fenix RC40 comes in a massive box big enough for workboots..


----------



## LeafBlower (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm a plastic surgeon.


----------



## RafaNoor91 (Jul 1, 2014)

Web design. Shhh... I'm not here...



​


----------



## PierceTheNight (Jul 11, 2014)

Cutting grass and doing donuts with the carts at my local golf course.


----------



## Jakefreese (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Nuke electrician working on my electrical engineering degree.


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 1, 2014)

sabasarge said:


> _...Then_, worked with one of my sons for about 8 years as custom carpenters in our own business, and now.........RETIRED! :twothumbs
> 
> Here's a fence and pergola we built.
> Look ma, no nails! (mortise and tenon)



Beautiful work *sabasarge*!

I write - books, plays, screenplays. I direct, I act, and I philosophize about life and awaken to my own inherent self.


----------



## blo9 (Aug 16, 2014)

I am a... "all rounder" at one of the biggest telecom companys in Sweden. Official title is some what incorrect. I handle things that support people (1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th?), management, idiots, doesn't sucseed with. 
Somewhere in the middle. Been working there for about 13 years..


----------



## radiopej (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



Patrick Hayes said:


> Logistic Specialist for a International Freight Forwarder by day, Technical Theater (ie designer/stagehand ) by night .


I thought you were my friend, Dean, in disguise. Exactly the same. You haven't since quit the job to run a guitar store, have you?


----------



## radiopej (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm doing a PhD in Microbiology. Started off with medical microbiology, but now I'm looking at drinking water systems and disinfection. 

I want a real job already. Real jobs allow Sebenza knives and Alpha torches.

Great forum. I always wondered what Tmack does.


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

A retired disabled USAF veteran and really old fart on SSDI. They pay the bills and leave a bit leftover.


----------



## Frijid (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Mowing crew

My unofficial motto is "If you grow it, i'll mow it!"


----------



## race2c (Sep 11, 2014)

Health, Environment and Safety Specialist for one of the major oil companies.

I currently work on a 28 on/28 off rotation in Northern Canada on the Early Works & Infrastructure Group for a large natural gas project.


----------



## ritzone (Sep 11, 2014)

During the week I work as _generally _​a welder/fabricator for my dad's contracting company, although it really depends week to week. Welding is just my specialty. On weekends I work for a car parts store as a salesman for extra money. I can live comfortably off the money i make during the week, I just don't know what to do with time off lol


----------



## LED User (Oct 6, 2014)

I've got 40 yrs. and counting in a steel mill in NE Ohio.


----------

